
Ask HN: BI software - rgdzz3
Currently in my company we are using this software http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reportportal.com&#x2F; but we are looking for alternatives. The best thing of this software is that it has an editor where we can use sql to do the dashboards, so that is a must. Anyone knows any other similar software?
======
mschnack
Take a look at [http://www.looker.com/](http://www.looker.com/) and
[https://chartio.com/](https://chartio.com/).

New companies, amazing products.

